# Tandem or Unicorn



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i've never heard of a unicorn hitch...what is it?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's one horse behind the other I believe. Sounds odd and I don't remember ever seeing one in person.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

ah, no iv'e never seen it, but I have seen pictures of it -- does that count? :lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool - So I stand corrected (somewhat). It is actually 3 horses - the first one centered in front of the other two.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for posting that... i wasnt sure what it was either


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my gosh! If i trained all my guys to drive, I could do that! hehe

That is really cool though! Would love to see it in person


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, tandem is two horses front to back (not abreast) and unicorn is two abreast and one in the lead. There's classes at the Friesian shows (tandem riding,too). I'd love to do it; both look awesome!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love watching horses being driven and always had a curiosity for it but I think the gearing up of the harnesses etc, is what I wouldn't do well with.I'm to lazy :lol:

Are you wanting to start driving? Do you drive already?


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to drive four abreast? or more? I drove by a farmer with six abreast working a field and was amazed at it. Even four is something to see, I found this pic online as an example. From what I do know of driving, its alot more fair to the horses than in line, since the weight is evenly distributed and you can see who's cheating, instead of leaving it to the rear horses to carry the bulk of the load.

I'd love to learn more about the challenges of this, as I've only ever driven two at a time, anyone have any advice?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I lived in PA we used to go down to Lancaster County regularly and at planting or harvest time is was a common site to see the Amish using several large teams in a field.


----------



## Krysie1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Ive hooked these combos but never driven them*









This is kind of a upper view of a unicorn hitch, again there are two horses or a team in the "Wheel" and one "lead" horse out in front by him self this is my ex driving his parents hitch








this is what tandem looks like. I really cringe when this hitch is done because that lead horse out front can swing around and go where ever he wants very quickly you have to to have a very trust worthy lead horse. I borrowed this picture from a friends website this is Larry Barnes of Reno Nevada as I didnt have any pictures of tandem on my computer


----------

